# Windows 10: Laut Verbraucherschützern "eine private Abhöranlage"



## MichaelBonke (11. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Laut Verbraucherschützern "eine private Abhöranlage"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Laut Verbraucherschützern "eine private Abhöranlage"


----------



## ElReloaded (11. August 2015)

Recht haben sie! Und Unrecht! Mir ist es sehr angenehm aufgefallen, dass man nahezu die komplette Datensammlung bei der Installation direkt ausschalten kann!
Das macht Windows 10, doch im Vergleich zu anderen Betriebssystem, zum Datenschutz-König! (a la der Einäugige ist König unter den Blinden).
Der Eindruck der vermittelt wird, wonach Windows eine Datenkrake sei, mag absolut zutreffen, relativ ist es aber das freundlichste OS momentan auf dem Markt. Oder welcher Apple-Jünger empört sich heute noch darüber, dass Siri schon seit Jahren die Daten sammelt?!?


----------



## USA911 (11. August 2015)

Sowas gehört in kein Produkt! Wann ändert die Politik das Recht endlich für den Anwender! Wenn dann soll alles aus sein und nur auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch (in dem man es aktiviert) die Datensammlung aktivieren.

Es gibt genug Menschen, die sich wenig bis kaum auskennen mit Rechnern, aber ein Betriebssystem benötigen. Diese Informieren sich nicht und wissen meistens auch nicht in welchen Menüs sie was einstellen können oder sollten. Und die werden dann "ausspioniert" ohne das sie es wissen, wollen, aber aufgrund der fehlenden Informationen Schutzlos sind.

Das gilt nicht nur für MS, sondern für alle Unternehmen, die durch eine Hintertür Daten sammeln!


----------



## Odin333 (11. August 2015)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Recht haben sie! Und Unrecht! Mir ist es sehr angenehm aufgefallen, dass man nahezu die komplette Datensammlung bei der Installation direkt ausschalten kann!


Nahezu. Man kann eben nicht die alles abschalten, sofern man nicht in der Registry rumfrickeln will. Das konnte man bei Win 7 nicht und bei 8 auch nicht. Das macht die Situation aber nicht unbedingt besser.



ElReloaded schrieb:


> Das macht Windows 10, doch im Vergleich zu anderen Betriebssystem, zum Datenschutz-König! (a la der Einäugige ist König unter den Blinden).


Ich nehme an, du beziehst dich hier auf Desktop-Betriebssysteme. Hier finde ich in jedem Fall Win 10 am schlimmsten. Standardmässig wird geschnüffelt und wenn man die AGB nicht durchliesst, wird einem das auch nicht mitgeteilt. Man kann vieles abstellen, aber eben lange nicht alles. Dann gäbe es noch Chrome OS - das ist von Google, ist gratis und Google macht keine Geheimnis daraus, dass man mit seinen Daten für die Software bezahlt. Bei OSX wird man explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass Daten für die Spotlight-Suche gesammelt werden. Wenn man das nicht möchte, kann man aber mit zwei Klicks alles komplett abstellen. Linux sammelt standardmässig kaum etwas und die Geschichte von Ubuntu und Amazon war auch in zwei Klicks erledigt.



ElReloaded schrieb:


> Der Eindruck der vermittelt wird, wonach Windows eine Datenkrake sei, mag absolut zutreffen, relativ ist es aber das freundlichste OS momentan auf dem Markt.


Das ist nachweisbar absoluter Blödsinn.



ElReloaded schrieb:


> Oder welcher Apple-Jünger empört sich heute noch darüber, dass Siri schon seit Jahren die Daten sammelt?!?


Siri kann man schon seit Jahren und bis zum heutigen Tag komplett abstellen oder ihr den Zugriff auf bestimmte Daten untersagen.
Und ich möchte dich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass Win 10 für die meisten ein Desktop-OS ist und da hat die Datenschnüffelei per Default ausgeschalten zu sein. Jede App, die man dort installiert inkl. der vorhandenen wie Cortana können sich die benötigten Berechtigungen beim ersten Start freigeben lassen, ganz wie es das z.B. iOS macht.

Die Aktuelle Situation ist eine absolute Frechheit, die mal wieder von der "ich habe nichts zu verbergen"-Fraktion akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (11. August 2015)

Naja was soll man sagen. Der Zug ist leider abgefahren.


----------



## Loosa (11. August 2015)

Seit Windows XP sind wir echt ganz schon weit verkommen. 

Was war damals der Aufschrei groß als Microsoft anfing Daten zu übermitteln. Und heute wären viele gewohnte Funktionen ohne Datensammelei gar nicht möglich. Die betreibt auch jede Suchmaschine um bei der Frage nach Pizza zu wissen, dass ich nicht in Seattle bin. Auch ein digitaler Assistent ist relativ nutzlos wenn es meine Kalender oder Kontake nicht kennt.

Wobei ich bei allen solchen Komfortfunktionen erwarte sie einfach auschalten zu können oder schon bei der Installation wählen kann. Das lässt Microsoft leider nur ein bisschen zu. Außerdem betreibt MS ein ungutes Mischmasch. Zum einen verkaufen sie Software, _aber_ sie verkaufen auch Daten. Und es ist nicht ganz offensichtlich was nun wirklich zum Geldverdienen abgegriffen wird und was um den Service zu verbessern.




ElReloaded schrieb:


> Oder welcher Apple-Jünger empört sich heute noch darüber, dass Siri schon seit Jahren die Daten sammelt?!?



Da gibt es nur einen Punkt der mich Apple, wenn nicht vollstes so zumindest mehr, Vertrauen schenken lässt. Deren Geschäftsmodell basiert auf dem Verkauf ihrer Geräte. Also dem genauen Gegenteil von Google die von gesammelten Daten leben.

Hier kann man sich einen guten Überblick verschaffen was und warum gesammelt wird:
Apple – Datenschutz    (oder das Original https://www.apple.com/privacy/ )
Unter anderem wird dort auch erklärt wie Behördenanfragen behandelt werden, was ich durchaus vorbildlich finde. Auch weil diese Information leicht auf der Hauptseite zu finden ist und nicht in EULA-Babla formuliert ist.

Apple wirbt schon lange mit der Datensicherheit für ihre Kunden. Wenn es in der Hinsicht das Vertrauen der Nutzer verspielt würde das _eine Menge_ Geld kosten.


----------



## vavier (11. August 2015)

Und was unternimmt die Verbraucherschutzzentrale nun ??? Gar nichts ??? Einschaltung des Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten ???? Oder nur dumm das wiedergeben, was mann spätestens seit snowden eh schon alles über Microsoft weiss.


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2015)

Wobei man jetzt aber auch mal die Seite der Entwickler sehen muß:

Für die optimale Funktionsweise von Cortana ist nun mal eine umfassende Datensammlung sehr nützlich. Beispielsweise könnte man bestimmte Dialektbegriffe bei einem neuen User schneller identifizieren, wenn man diese von Benutzern aus der Umgebung schon mal gehört (und gespeichert) hat. 
Ebenso könnte man bestimmte Bezeichnungen für Gebäude ohne Datensammlung nicht identifizieren. (Beispiel: hier gab es früher mal einen "Kaufhof". Inzwischen ist da aber C&A + Rewe drin, aber dennoch sagen viele immer noch "Kaufhof-Gebäude" oä. dazu.)


----------



## BiJay (11. August 2015)

vavier schrieb:


> Und was unternimmt die Verbraucherschutzzentrale nun ??? Gar nichts ??? Einschaltung des Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten ???? Oder nur dumm das wiedergeben, was mann spätestens seit snowden eh schon alles über Microsoft weiss.


Sie werden wohl Microsoft darauf hinweisen und sie beten, dass es einfacher wird das Datensammeln auszuschalten (oder sogar als Standard festzulegen) und man besser darauf hingewiesen wird. Dann muss man schauen, wie Microsoft reagieren wird.


----------



## Loosa (11. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Sie werden wohl Microsoft darauf hinweisen und sie beten, dass es einfacher wird das Datensammeln auszuschalten (oder sogar als Standard festzulegen) und man besser darauf hingewiesen wird. Dann muss man schauen, wie Microsoft reagieren wird.



Jupp. Immerhin sorgen sie damit für mehr Aufmerksamkeit als es eine Seite wie Heise.de machen könnte. Damit ist schonmal ein wichtiger Schritt getan.


----------



## Orzhov (11. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei man jetzt aber auch mal die Seite der Entwickler sehen muß:
> 
> Für die optimale Funktionsweise von Cortana ist nun mal eine umfassende Datensammlung sehr nützlich. Beispielsweise könnte man bestimmte Dialektbegriffe bei einem neuen User schneller identifizieren, wenn man diese von Benutzern aus der Umgebung schon mal gehört (und gespeichert) hat.
> Ebenso könnte man bestimmte Bezeichnungen für Gebäude ohne Datensammlung nicht identifizieren. (Beispiel: hier gab es früher mal einen "Kaufhof". Inzwischen ist da aber C&A + Rewe drin, aber dennoch sagen viele immer noch "Kaufhof-Gebäude" oä. dazu.)



Natürlich sollte man das auch. Leider geschieht aber das Sammeln der Daten noch immer so, dass es sich wie ein unerwünschter Eingriff in die Privatsphäre anfühlt. Besonders wenn man bedenkt das viele Daten auch einfach nur "geerntet" werden um sie zu verkaufen. Vielleicht sind die Leute ja sogar überraschend bereit dazu Informationen mitzuteilen, wenn ein Programm/eine App das optional anbietet und kurz erklärt wofür bestimmte Daten verwendet werden.


----------



## Dragnir (11. August 2015)

Das war gleich das Allererste was ich abgeschaltet habe.
Besonders perfide dass manche Einstellungen sogar nur online _auf der Microsoft Seite_ zu deaktivieren  sind!


----------



## Odin333 (11. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei man jetzt aber auch mal die Seite der Entwickler sehen muß:
> Für die optimale Funktionsweise von Cortana ist nun mal eine umfassende Datensammlung sehr nützlich. Beispielsweise könnte man bestimmte Dialektbegriffe bei einem neuen User schneller identifizieren, wenn man diese von Benutzern aus der Umgebung schon mal gehört (und gespeichert) hat. Ebenso könnte man bestimmte Bezeichnungen für Gebäude ohne Datensammlung nicht identifizieren. (Beispiel: hier gab es früher mal einen "Kaufhof". Inzwischen ist da aber C&A + Rewe drin, aber dennoch sagen viele immer noch "Kaufhof-Gebäude" oä. dazu.)


Solche Sachen sind doch wohl absolut logisch. WENN ich Cortana nutze, sollte ich mir im Klaren darüber sein, dass diese Software Daten braucht, um funktionieren zu können. Wenn ich Cortana aber nicht nutze, dann will ich auch keine Daten für diesen Service zur Verfügung stellen. Hier ist nunmal der einzig gangbare Weg, diejenigen die es nutzen, beim ersten verwenden von Cortana darauf hinzuweisen und die Datenschnüffelei erst dann zu aktivieren.
Alles was ich nicht nutze - dazu gehören Cortana genauso wie vorinstallierte und Store-Apps haben standardmässig keine Daten zu sammeln.


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Solche Sachen sind doch wohl absolut logisch.


Das vergessen aber viele: daß Datensammeln eben nicht *immer *schlecht und verbraucherunfreundlich sein muß.


----------



## Gemar (11. August 2015)

Für ein Gratis-Windows seine Privatsphäre verkauft. Ein sehr schlechter Tausch.
In Unternehmen wird diese Version sowieso nie erscheinen.


----------



## Cynik926 (11. August 2015)

Bin ich jetz gedanklich beim falschen Thema, oder kann man nahezu alle dieser Funktionen bei der Installation ausstellen? Sobald die Installation fertig ist, kann man entweder die Express Einstellungen verwenden, die in etwa so gut sind wie die Energiesparpläne, die Windows mitliefert, oder man stellt alles selber ein. Da kann man dann auch das Senden des Standortes unterbinden. Sofern sich Windows nicht darüber hinwegsetzt, kann man doch seine "private Abhöranlage" deaktivieren...


----------



## dubako (11. August 2015)

Habe diese "Weltneuheit" auf 2 Rechnern ausprobiert. Bin dann doch wieder bei Win 7 gelandet. Wenn einer so wie ich diese ganzen aus der "Smartphone Ära" generierten Apps nicht brauche (Cortana, Music u. Video Store etc.) , stelle ich mal eine Frage in diese Runde, wo ist der gravierende Vorteil von Win 10 im Vergleich zum  älteren OS ??? 2-5 Fps mehr beim Spielen u. 1 Sek. schnellerer Systemstart??  Kostenloses OS (Upgrade)?


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2015)

dubako schrieb:


> ... stelle ich mal eine Frage in diese Runde, wo ist der gravierende Vorteil von Win 10 im Vergleich zum  älteren OS ??? 2-5 Fps mehr beim Spielen u. 1 Sek. schnellerer Systemstart??  Kostenloses OS (Upgrade)?


Frevler! Nach dem System _"gutes Windows - schlechtes Windows" _*muß *Win 10 doch wieder ein gutes Windows sein!!!!11gnom


----------



## WeeFilly (11. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Frevler! Nach dem System _"gutes Windows - schlechtes Windows" _*muß *Win 10 doch wieder ein gutes Windows sein!!!!11gnom



Ne, Windows 9 müsste das gute sein!


----------



## ten10 (11. August 2015)

Tja - dann müssen wir nicht nur Windows 10 abschalten ... dann machen wir mal gemütlich weiter: Apple ... Android ... Smartphones .... New-Gen-Konsolen mit ihren Internet-Social-Oberflächen, sogar Kaffeemaschinen, Kühlschränke, TVs  usw. gehören dazu ...
An dem Punkt, an dem man noch privat irgend ein technisches Gerät benutzen kann, sind wir schon drüber.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (11. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Apple wirbt schon lange mit der Datensicherheit für ihre Kunden. Wenn es in der Hinsicht das Vertrauen der Nutzer verspielt würde das _eine Menge_ Geld kosten.



Ah ja, erzähl das den fappening Promis, die werden dir was erzählen über Datensicherheit


----------



## Odin333 (11. August 2015)

ten10 schrieb:


> Tja - dann müssen wir nicht nur Windows 10 abschalten ... dann machen wir mal gemütlich weiter: Apple ... Android ... Smartphones ....


Auch wenn du es nicht mitbekommen hast, wir sprechen immer noch von einem Desktop OS für das ich Geld auf den Tisch lege. Einem Desktop-OS das teils sensible Daten beherbergt. 
Nicht von einem Hosentaschen OS das grossteils dafür gemacht wurde, seine Daten so schnell wie möglich ins Internet zu stellen und breit zu treten.



ten10 schrieb:


> New-Gen-Konsolen mit ihren Internet-Social-Oberflächen, sogar Kaffeemaschinen, Kühlschränke, TVs  usw. gehören dazu ...
> An dem Punkt, an dem man noch privat irgend ein technisches Gerät benutzen kann, sind wir schon drüber.


Du vielleicht, andere Leute kaufen weder Kühlschränke, noch Kaffemaschinen die einen ausspionieren. Auch die Spy-TVs von Samsung, LG & Konsorten. sind keinesfalls alternativlos.
Ich kann Netflix & Co. genauso gut über XBMC, die PS4 oder den AppleTV sehen. Und ich kann bei allen das Datensammeln unterbinden bzw. man wird bei allen gefragt, ob man es zulässt oder nicht.


----------



## Loosa (11. August 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ah ja, erzähl das den fappening Promis, die werden dir was erzählen über Datensicherheit





Was man Apple wirklich vorwerfen kann, dass sie sich mit 2-Wege-Autorisierung sehr viel Zeit gelassen hatten. Aber eingeführt wurde sie über ein Jahr vor den Promi-Hacks. Als Promi sind eine handvoll vorgefertigter Sicherheitsfragen _etwas_ unpraktisch, da man Antworten a la "wie hieß dein Lieblingstier" ja sogar in der Bravo nachlesen kann.


Leider muss es immer einige erwischen, aber vielleicht überlegen manche seidem vorher, mal abgesehen von Kleinkram wie sicheren Passwörtern und Mehrwegeautorisierung, "*will ich dieses Nacktbild von mir wirklich in die Cloud schicken?*"


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Frevler! Nach dem System _"gutes Windows - schlechtes Windows" _*muß *Win 10 doch wieder ein gutes Windows sein!!!!11gnom


Es *ist* grundsätzlich auch ein gutes Windows. Besser, als Windows 8 auf jedenfall. Aber...

...dieses Daten sammeln hinterlässt zurecht einen sehr faden Beigeschmack.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Nicht von einem Hosentaschen OS das grossteils dafür gemacht wurde, seine Daten so schnell wie möglich ins Internet zu stellen und breit zu treten.


 "_dafür gemacht_" - häh? Bitte was??? ^^  Smartphones und Smartphone-OS wurden doch nicht speziell für social-media entwickelt und/oder um seine Daten online zu stellen, und etliche Smartphoneuser haben dem ganzen Kram auch rein gar nix am Hut. In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben zB ca 8-9 Leute ein Smartphone, nutzen aber keinen einzigen SocialMedia-Dienst (außer WhatsApp, falls man das dazuzählen will) und laden auch nie irgendwas hoch außer ganz selten mal ein Bild über whatsapp, sondern nutzen ein Smartphone neben Telefonie und SMS/WA wie einen tragbaren PC: mails abrufen, News lesen, Musik hören, Fahrpläne abrufen, vlt auch Wettervorhersage, Preise vergleichen... alles Dinge, für die man an sich kein "Profil" braucht.  Bei Deinem Satz kommt es einem aber so vor, als sei es hauptsächlich ne Art Facebook für unterwegs und völlig klar, dass mit nem Smartphone-OS dann auch persönliche Daten und Standorte usw. übermittelt werden und das auch jeder will ^^

Und wegen Windows: man muss sich ja kein Profil anlegen, ist ja keine Pflicht. Und wenn man doch ein Profil anlegen will, weil man zB Cortana praktisch findet, dann kann man sich da auch irgendwas ausdenken, falls man meint, dass man wirklich persönlich und nicht als "Kunde Nr. 4527841791" analysiert wird.

Ich finde das auch wenig Panikmache, wenn da geschrieben wird "zeichnet Name, Adresse, Geburtstdatum... auf" - dies geschieht nur, wenn man ein entsprechendes MS-Konto eröffnet und die Daten angibt. Genau wie es zb auch bei einer Anmeldung in einem Fitness-Club gewisse private Daten angibt, oder wenn man sich als Kunde bei einem Shop anmeldet usw. - es wird aber bei der Verbraucherzentrale so getan, als geschähe dies "heimlich" und ohne dass was man gegen tun kann...  und als ob das bei anderen Diensten, bei denen man sich anmeldet, nicht so sein. Das muss auch nicht sein, hier so platt ne Meldung rauszuhauen.


----------



## PcJuenger (11. August 2015)

Wie war das nochmal mit dem Leben der Anderen? ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2015)

Das finde ich jetzt auch nicht so gut. Ansonsten muss man ja sagen, dass Windows 10 astrein funktioniert und der Umstieg erstaunlich problemlos ging, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Loosa (11. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Smartphones und Smartphone-OS wurden doch nicht speziell für social-media entwickelt und/oder um seine Daten online zu stellen



Also zumindest Android OS wurde dafür gemacht. Wie oben schon gesagt sind Daten immer noch die Haupteinnahmequelle von Google.


----------



## Odin333 (11. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch wenig Panikmache, wenn da geschrieben wird "zeichnet Name, Adresse, Geburtstdatum... auf" - dies geschieht nur, wenn man ein entsprechendes MS-Konto eröffnet und die Daten angibt.


Und woher genau willst du das wissen? Die Häkchen sind jedendalls alle auf Spy gestellt, auch wenn man ein lokales Konto anlgegt. Warum sollt MS nicht Standort, Profilbild, Namen, ect. zusammen mit der Telemetrie und den Hardwaredaten senden?
Diese daten sind sicher nützlich und MS hat es sich ja erlaubt, sie zu senden.


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es *ist* grundsätzlich auch ein gutes Windows. Besser, als Windows 8 auf jedenfall.


Ich finde, es ist ziemlich dasselbe. Und kann immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, was an Win 8 schlecht gewesen sein soll.


----------



## BladeWND (11. August 2015)

Darüber regen sich eh nur die auf, die selbst alles bei Facebook posten....


----------



## USA911 (11. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das vergessen aber viele: daß Datensammeln eben nicht *immer *schlecht und verbraucherunfreundlich sein muß.



Wenn ich Haarklein weis, was ich an Daten Preisgebe, ist in Ordnung, aber das Sagen sie ja nicht, sie Benutzen bewusst grobe Überbegriffe, um rechtlich abgesichert zu sein. Denn wenn es nicht enthalten ist im Oberbegriff und trotzdem gesammelt wird, dann ist es Verbraucher täuschung. Davor oder andere rechtliche Verstöße vermeiden Sie auf jeden Fall (alleine wegen den US-Schadenssummen).

Und wenn es so klar, wie bei einer schriftlichen Umfrage ist, dann weiß ich was ich Preisgebe und nicht, so über die "Hintertür"...


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Und woher genau willst du das wissen?


 woher ich das wissen will? ^^  Denk mal nach: woher soll denn MS meinen Namen, Geburtsdatum usw kennen, wenn ich das nicht irgendwo aktiv eingebe? ^^

@Loosa: Android ist gemacht worden, damit es ein einheitliches OS für Handys gibt, auf dem man Apps installieren kann. Das wurde aber nicht gemacht, DAMIT du social media nutzt... Google kann natürlich über das Google-Konto auch Daten übermitteln, aber was soll Google da großartig übermitteln außer welche Apps du (bzw. "Nutzer 10712931782" - deine Person interessiert die an sich rein gar nix, du bist da nur ne statistische Nummer) nutzt oder wo du gesurft hast, um dir dann statt einer 0815-Werbung in einer App oder auf Google.de eine für dich statistisch ermittelte "passendere" Werbung zu zeigen? zb überträgt Google ja nicht einfach alle Dateien und Bilder oder so, das würde ja auch sofort auffallen, da dann bei etlichen Usern das Datenvolumen wie nix hopps geht. und zB Standorte: das ginge eh nur per aktiviertem GPS. Ich hab das so gut wie nie an, wozu auch?


----------



## DISKOROLF (11. August 2015)

was glaubt ihr denn, warum es den rotz für lau gibt?


----------



## Gemar (11. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> woher ich das wissen will? ^^  Denk mal nach: woher soll denn MS meinen Namen, Geburtsdatum usw kennen, wenn ich das nicht irgendwo aktiv eingebe? ^^
> ...



Das ist hoffentlich nicht Dein ernst? Mit Win10 ist es quasie möglich alles abzurufen, was Du mit diesem System tust ODER AUCH ANDERE tun. Wenn Verwandte DICH mit Daten irgendwo ablegen kann das theoretisch auch Microsoft wissen und Win10 geht es so einfach wie noch nie. Wenn unerfahrene Windowsnutzer das nicht unterbinden und fröhlich füttern kannst Du das wohl kaum verhindern.
Beispiel: Selbst wenn Du nichs mit Facebook & Co zu tun hast, kann man dort Deinen Namen zum passenden Gesicht kennen. Es reicht schon wenn andere Leute das für Dich erledigen. Zum Beispiel im Adressbuch hinterlegen, wo alle Informationen preisgegeben werden und per automatischer Cloud-Synchronisation übermittelt werden. Thema: Algorithmen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2015)

Gemar schrieb:


> Das ist hoffentlich nicht Dein ernst? Mit Win10 ist es quasie möglich alles abzurufen, was Du mit diesem System tust ODER AUCH ANDERE tun. Wenn Verwandte DICH mit Daten irgendwo ablegen kann das theoretisch auch Microsoft wissen und Win10 geht es so einfach wie noch nie.


 Es ging um die Verknüpfung MEINER Aktionen mit meinem Namen, denn nur das wäre ja kritisch. Wenn jemand auf nem ganz anderen PC meine Daten eingibt, dann "hat" MS zwar ggf. meinen Namen+Adresse+Geburtstag. Aber was wollen die damit dann anfangen? Mir zum Geburtstag gratulieren mit ner Werbepost? Dann landet die halt im Müll...  in dem Fall kann MS viel eher was damit anfangen, um den, um dessen PC es geht, irgendwie zu "analysieren". zB dass der vlt. besonders viele Leute zwischen 35 und 40 im Adressbuch hat, so dass man dem vlt. bei den Gelegenheiten, wo MS für Werbeinhalte verantwortlich ist, eher Werbung für die Zielgruppe 20-40 als 40 bis 60 zeigt. 

Mir persönlich wäre es aber eh egal, ob jemand meinen Geburtstag kenn, und ich stehe - wie zig Millionen andere auch - ganz normal im Telefonbuch. Name und Adressen von Leuten sind ja schließlich auch keine Staatsgeheimnisse. Es wird - wenn überhaupt - erst kritisch, wenn das alles auch noch mit anderen Daten verbunden wird. Und das wäre dann, wenn Verwandte meine Daten auf ihrem Gerät irgendwo eintragen, ja gar nicht der Fall. 





> Wenn unerfahrene Windowsnutzer das nicht unterbinden und fröhlich füttern kannst Du das wohl kaum verhindern.
> Beispiel: Selbst wenn Du nichs mit Facebook & Co zu tun hast, kann man dort Deinen Namen zum passenden Gesicht kennen. Es reicht schon wenn andere Leute das für Dich erledigen. Zum Beispiel im Adressbuch hinterlegen, wo alle Informationen preisgegeben werden und per automatischer Cloud-Synchronisation übermittelt werden. Thema: Algorithmen.


 Dies sind aber jetzt alles aber ganz allgemeine "Probleme", die durch die Nutzung des Internets und vor allem Socialmedia auftreten können, und keine Win 10-eigenen neuen Dinge. Zudem kann MS oder meinetwegen auch Google und Facebook ja nix dafür, wenn jemand mich irgendwo auf einem Foto kennzeichnet - da müsste ich eher meinen "Freund" in den Arsch treten, falls mich das stört. Da stellt sich auch die Frage, was zB Facebook damit anfangen soll. Die wissen ja zudem nicht mal, ob der Eintrag auf dem Foto korrekt ist, und im Endeffekt ist dieser Foto-Algorithmus an sich eh nur für die Nutzer interessant, die eine Person sowieso gezielt suchen. zB wenn ich jetzt Fotos meines Cousins aus Mittelamerika suche, könnte so eine Funktion mir nutzen. Facebook selber wiederum hat von der Funktion an sich rein gar nix, außer dass die vlt deswegen neue Nutzer gewinnen, weil die das Feature interessant finden, oder ein Einzelfälle Nutzer miteinander in Verbindung bringen können, die noch keine "Freunde" sind, obwohl sie auf mehreren Fotos zusammen auftauchen.

Und was die Adressen angeht: das ginge auch mit jedem anderen OS. Das ist ja auch klar, dass ich es nicht verhindern kann, wenn andere Leute meine zB Telefonnummer haben und die Nummer von irgendeiner App oder so an den Entwickler übermittelt wird.


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2015)

Gemar schrieb:


> Das ist hoffentlich nicht Dein ernst? Mit Win10 ist es quasie möglich alles abzurufen, was Du mit diesem System tust ODER AUCH ANDERE tun. Wenn Verwandte DICH mit Daten irgendwo ablegen kann das theoretisch auch Microsoft wissen und Win10 geht es so einfach wie noch nie. Wenn unerfahrene Windowsnutzer das nicht unterbinden und fröhlich füttern kannst Du das wohl kaum verhindern.
> Beispiel: Selbst wenn Du nichs mit Facebook & Co zu tun hast, kann man dort Deinen Namen zum passenden Gesicht kennen. Es reicht schon wenn andere Leute das für Dich erledigen. Zum Beispiel im Adressbuch hinterlegen, wo alle Informationen preisgegeben werden und per automatischer Cloud-Synchronisation übermittelt werden. Thema: Algorithmen.


Schön. Jetzt hat Verwandter X meinetwegen meinen RealLife™ Namen+Adresse in Facebook hinzugefügt. Dazu braucht er kein Win10, das kann er auch so und das ist völlig unabhängig davon, ob *ich *Win10 installiert habe.

So, nun sammelt MS meinetwegen fleißig Daten über mich aus Facebook Profilen anderer User, die FB mit Win 10 besuchen. Und weiter? Was fangen die jetzt mit diesen Daten an, wenn mein MS Konto im Gegensatz zu mir "Heinz Winfried" heißt und das somit gar nicht statistisch kombinierbar ist?


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schön. Jetzt hat Verwandter X meinetwegen meinen RealLife™ Namen+Adresse in Facebook hinzugefügt. Dazu braucht er kein Win10, das kann er auch so und das ist völlig unabhängig davon, ob *ich *Win10 installiert habe.
> 
> So, nun sammelt MS meinetwegen fleißig Daten über mich aus Facebook Profilen anderer User, die FB mit Win 10 besuchen. Und weiter? Was fangen die jetzt mit diesen Daten an, wenn mein MS Konto im Gegensatz zu mir "Heinz Winfried" heißt und das somit gar nicht statistisch kombinierbar ist?


 Eben. Und selbst wenn doch: was glauben denn alle, was für verschwörerische Dinge die alle vorhaben? ^^  Die Firmen wollen halt einfach nur passendere Werbung generieren anhand der Aktivitäten, die da ggf. automatisiert erfasst werden, ggf. auch Standort, damit sie von den Werbepartnern möglichst viel verlangen können - das ist doch, worum es geht. Sind denn wir Leute so beeinflussbar, dass "gut passende" Werbung gleich zu einem schlechteren Leben führt? ^^  Man muss sich einfach nur bewusst sein, dass Werbung ggf. auf einen abgestimmt wird, und in manchen Fällen kann das ja sogar positiv sein: ich bin durch die Amazon-Algorithmen schon auf einige Dinge hingewiesen worden, von deren Existenz ich nicht mal wusste. Deswegen muss ich die Sachen aber ja erstens nicht kaufen und zweitens erste Recht nicht unbedingt bei Amazon kaufen, aber ich hab lieber nen neuen Horrorstreifen auf BluRay und ein neues Album einer Gothic-Band sowie den Hinweis auf eine Sammleredition eines Rollenspiels auf der Amazon-Startseite als dass ich dort - nur weil es grad viele Leute kaufen - das neue Album von Helene Fischer, ne Romantikschnulze mit Hugh Grant auf DVD sowie IPhone-Hüllen mit Eulen-Muster zu sehen bekomme... 

Wenn man manche Dinge so liest könnte man ja echt denken, dass manche glauben, bei MS oder Google oder Facebook säßen Leute vor Monitoren und wedeln sich beim Beobachten einzelner Personen einer von der Palme, weil es sie geil macht, oder als würden die Firmen nach Daten scannen, um dann die Konten leerzuräumen oder so was... oder dass da wirklich genug "Geheimdienstpersonal" vorhanden ist, welches mit den Firmen zusammenarbeitet und uns aktiv überwacht???  Wir sind für die alle nur Nummern und Datensätze, mit denen durch automatisierte Analysen eine möglichst passende Werbung kreiert werden soll, und nebenbei vlt. auch ein passenderes Angebot an OS-Features und Apps, in dem die statistischen Werte auch App- und Hardwareanbietern zur Verfügung stehen (z.B. wäre es für nen App-Anbieter für seine Entscheidung, wie er eine bestimmte App gestaltet, sehr interessant, wie viel Prozent der mutmaßlich unter 30jährigen Android-User mind. Android 4.1 nutzen)  - mehr nicht. Irgendwelche echte Menschen bekommen da von uns nix privates zu sehen bzw. wollen es eh nicht sehen. Maximal das, was wir oder andere aktiv bei den Socialmedia-Diensten oder in Foren/Blogs mit Klarnamen von uns geben. Und wenn ein Freund von mir etwas von mir mit Klarnamen erzählt, dann können die Unternehmen da genau so wenig was dafür wie zB der Wirt der Eckkneipe, in der ein Kumpel lauthals ne Story über mich verbreitet.


----------



## Malifurion (11. August 2015)

Was viele wohl nicht verstehen, auch wenn man der Meinung sei, andere Dienste wie FB und CO. machen teilw. unerlaubte Datenerhebungen eines Nutzers sowiso, dem solle dennoch gesagt werden: Privatssphäre ist nicht nur einfach Zuhause sitzen. Das fängt bereits ja im Internet an. Will man etwa, dass wie noch zur DDR Zeit, Wanzen installiert werden? Sicher nicht. Win10 ist genau das, nur projiziert auf unser Zeitalter. Viele sagen heute wohl Ja zu allem und Jedem. Es scheint ja niemanden mehr zu interessieren. Gott sei Dank kann man in Win10 einiges ausschalten. Das sollte aber nicht dazu verleiten, die ganze Sache als harmlos anzusehen. Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, dem ist es wohl egal. Das große Aber ist immer noch der Hintergrundsgedanke, eine voll funktionsfähige Wanze im Haus zu haben, für die man sogar noch freiwillig gezahlt bzw. zugestimmt hat.


----------



## DISKOROLF (11. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eben. Und selbst wenn doch: was glauben denn alle, was für verschwörerische Dinge die alle vorhaben? ^^  Die Firmen wollen halt einfach nur passendere Werbung generieren anhand der Aktivitäten, die da ggf. automatisiert erfasst werden, ggf. auch Standort, damit sie von den Werbepartnern möglichst viel verlangen können - das ist doch, worum es geht. Sind denn wir Leute so beeinflussbar, dass "gut passende" Werbung gleich zu einem schlechteren Leben führt? ^^  Man muss sich einfach nur bewusst sein, dass Werbung ggf. auf einen abgestimmt wird, und in manchen Fällen kann das ja sogar positiv sein: ich bin durch die Amazon-Algorithmen schon auf einige Dinge hingewiesen worden, von deren Existenz ich nicht mal wusste. Deswegen muss ich die Sachen aber ja erstens nicht kaufen und zweitens erste Recht nicht unbedingt bei Amazon kaufen, aber ich hab lieber nen neuen Horrorstreifen auf BluRay und ein neues Album einer Gothic-Band sowie den Hinweis auf eine Sammleredition eines Rollenspiels auf der Amazon-Startseite als dass ich dort - nur weil es grad viele Leute kaufen - das neue Album von Helene Fischer, ne Romantikschnulze mit Hugh Grant auf DVD sowie IPhone-Hüllen mit Eulen-Muster zu sehen bekomme...
> 
> Wenn man manche Dinge so liest könnte man ja echt denken, dass manche glauben, bei MS oder Google oder Facebook säßen Leute vor Monitoren und wedeln sich beim Beobachten einzelner Personen einer von der Palme, weil es sie geil macht, oder als würden die Firmen nach Daten scannen, um dann die Konten leerzuräumen oder so was... oder dass da wirklich genug "Geheimdienstpersonal" vorhanden ist, welches mit den Firmen zusammenarbeitet und uns aktiv überwacht???  Wir sind für die alle nur Nummern und Datensätze, mit denen durch automatisierte Analysen eine möglichst passende Werbung kreiert werden soll, und nebenbei vlt. auch ein passenderes Angebot an OS-Features und Apps, in dem die statistischen Werte auch App- und Hardwareanbietern zur Verfügung stehen (z.B. wäre es für nen App-Anbieter für seine Entscheidung, wie er eine bestimmte App gestaltet, sehr interessant, wie viel Prozent der mutmaßlich unter 30jährigen Android-User mind. Android 4.1 nutzen)  - mehr nicht. Irgendwelche echte Menschen bekommen da von uns nix privates zu sehen bzw. wollen es eh nicht sehen. Maximal das, was wir oder andere aktiv bei den Socialmedia-Diensten oder in Foren/Blogs mit Klarnamen von uns geben. Und wenn ein Freund von mir etwas von mir mit Klarnamen erzählt, dann können die Unternehmen da genau so wenig was dafür wie zB der Wirt der Eckkneipe, in der ein Kumpel lauthals ne Story über mich verbreitet.



DIGITAL WARFARE 

es geht nicht (nur) um werbung mein gutgläubiger mitmensch.

u.a. "gesellschaftswissenschaftliche bevölkerungsabbildung"

aber natürlich alles verschwörungstheorie... uuuhhhhh 

mehr die us politik und vor allem deren aussagen und methoden beobachten; dann klingelts vielleicht. wobei 2015 schon arg spät ist.


----------



## USA911 (11. August 2015)

Die essentiele Frage ist doch auch ganz klar die :"Würde ich die Daten auch alle so leicht und schnell Preisgeben, wenn ich das Ja ("Ja ich möchte das ihr, pauschal diese und jene Daten I Informationen sammelt")geben müsste." Und nicht wie es jetzt ist andersherum. Denn Psychologisch ist die Hemmschwelle "nein, das möchte ich nicht" zusagen, ganz pauschal schwerer, als ein Ja.
Ebenso würde das "ist ja Standard" gefühl wegfallen.
Und dadurch stimmen viel mehr zu als es andersherum sein würde.


----------



## naduweisstschonwer (11. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eben. Und selbst wenn doch: was glauben denn alle, was für verschwörerische Dinge die alle vorhaben? ^^  Die Firmen wollen halt einfach nur passendere Werbung generieren anhand der Aktivitäten, die da ggf. automatisiert erfasst werden, ggf. auch Standort, damit sie von den Werbepartnern möglichst viel verlangen können - das ist doch, worum es geht. Sind denn wir Leute so beeinflussbar, dass "gut passende" Werbung gleich zu einem schlechteren Leben führt? ^^  Man muss sich einfach nur bewusst sein, dass Werbung ggf. auf einen abgestimmt wird, und in manchen Fällen kann das ja sogar positiv sein: ich bin durch die Amazon-Algorithmen schon auf einige Dinge hingewiesen worden, von deren Existenz ich nicht mal wusste. Deswegen muss ich die Sachen aber ja erstens nicht kaufen und zweitens erste Recht nicht unbedingt bei Amazon kaufen, aber ich hab lieber nen neuen Horrorstreifen auf BluRay und ein neues Album einer Gothic-Band sowie den Hinweis auf eine Sammleredition eines Rollenspiels auf der Amazon-Startseite als dass ich dort - nur weil es grad viele Leute kaufen - das neue Album von Helene Fischer, ne Romantikschnulze mit Hugh Grant auf DVD sowie IPhone-Hüllen mit Eulen-Muster zu sehen bekomme...
> 
> Wenn man manche Dinge so liest könnte man ja echt denken, dass manche glauben, bei MS oder Google oder Facebook säßen Leute vor Monitoren und wedeln sich beim Beobachten einzelner Personen einer von der Palme, weil es sie geil macht, oder als würden die Firmen nach Daten scannen, um dann die Konten leerzuräumen oder so was... oder dass da wirklich genug "Geheimdienstpersonal" vorhanden ist, welches mit den Firmen zusammenarbeitet und uns aktiv überwacht???  Wir sind für die alle nur Nummern und Datensätze, mit denen durch automatisierte Analysen eine möglichst passende Werbung kreiert werden soll, und nebenbei vlt. auch ein passenderes Angebot an OS-Features und Apps, in dem die statistischen Werte auch App- und Hardwareanbietern zur Verfügung stehen (z.B. wäre es für nen App-Anbieter für seine Entscheidung, wie er eine bestimmte App gestaltet, sehr interessant, wie viel Prozent der mutmaßlich unter 30jährigen Android-User mind. Android 4.1 nutzen)  - mehr nicht. Irgendwelche echte Menschen bekommen da von uns nix privates zu sehen bzw. wollen es eh nicht sehen. Maximal das, was wir oder andere aktiv bei den Socialmedia-Diensten oder in Foren/Blogs mit Klarnamen von uns geben. Und wenn ein Freund von mir etwas von mir mit Klarnamen erzählt, dann können die Unternehmen da genau so wenig was dafür wie zB der Wirt der Eckkneipe, in der ein Kumpel lauthals ne Story über mich verbreitet.



Man, du bist wirklich ziemlich kurzsichtig, oder? Ist dir eigentlich  klar, was man mit einer Meta-Analyse alles machen kann? An meinem  Fachgebiet an der Uni wird gerade daran geforscht. Bestehende  empirische(!) Ergebnisse sind zum Beispiel, dass sich anhand des  Kommunikations-, Einkaufs- und Bewegungsprofils eines ansonsten völlig  anonymen Menschen ablesen lässt, ob dieser an Depressionen leidet oder  demnächst leiden wird. Was würdest du denn davon halten, wenn dir beim  Bewerbungsgespräch gesagt wird: "Es tut mir leid, aber ein von uns  beauftragter Data-Hunter hat uns Daten von Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellt,  die Nahe legen, das sie womöglich bald längerfristig wegen psychycher  Belastung ausfallen könnten. Wir geben den Job einem weniger  qualifizierten, aber unkomplizierten Menschen!"? Und das ist ein  Beispiel unter zahllosen Möglichkeiten! Ein Freund von mir hat seinen  Doktor in IT-Sicherheit gemacht. Deine, freundlicherweise von dir mit  Win10 schon akkumulierten Daten besorgt er in 10 Minuten und sieht dabei  noch nebenher fern... Die digitale Privatssphäre zu schützen ist keine  Sache von irgendwelchen paranoiden Verschwörungstheoretikern, sondern  eine Frage des gesunden Verstandes! Versuch mal bißchen weiter zu  denken, als bis zum nächsten Battlefield-Benchmark...


----------



## bt411 (11. August 2015)

Würd mich nicht wundern wenn win10 kostenlos ist weil deren NSA für die Daten zahlt.
Die nehmen sich ja wirklich alles raus samt bitlocker passwort "sichern" auf ihrer cloud, langt vollkommen für ein komplettes Personenprofil samt Aktivitäten und das besser als Google -mit der Wanze im Betriebssystem selbst kann keiner mehr etwas verstecken.

Und zum "nur für Werbung verbessern" -selbst wenn - Was bedeutet Werbung verbessern? Dich besser manipulieren damit du mehr kaufst. Die ideale Werbung hat 100% Käufer.  Was ist daran gut daran?  Ich sehe keinen Grund irgendjemanden dabei zu helfen dich besser zu manipulieren.


----------



## Gemar (11. August 2015)

@HERBBOY, @WORREL:
1. Es geht doch darum wie Microsoft diese Daten verarbeiten. Anonym oder doch Nutzerbezogen.
2. Ein Betriebssystem ist etwas komplett anderes als eine App, hier kann man einfach ALLES abgreifen.
3. Was passiert wenn Unbefugte diese Daten abgreifen. Viel Spaß beim Aufräumen.
4. Und bitte sagt nicht dass Werbung toll ist. Für Kinder vielleicht, aber für Erwachsene einfach nur nervig.

Warum befürwortet Ihr eigentlich so eine Entwicklung?
Ich kann mal das Beispiel Smartphone in den Raum werfen.
Diese ganzen Apps, die fleißig sammeln oder Benachrichtigungen rauswerfen und das Smartphone immer träger machen.
Für mich ist das immer verschwendete Zeit oder einfach nur nervig. Keine Ahnung wie man so etwas toll finden kann nur um unnötig zugeschnittene Werbung zu kassieren?


----------



## battschack (11. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> "_dafür gemacht_" - häh? Bitte was??? ^^  Smartphones und Smartphone-OS wurden doch nicht speziell für social-media entwickelt und/oder um seine Daten online zu stellen, und etliche Smartphoneuser haben dem ganzen Kram auch rein gar nix am Hut. In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben zB ca 8-9 Leute ein Smartphone, nutzen aber keinen einzigen SocialMedia-Dienst (außer WhatsApp, falls man das dazuzählen will) und laden auch nie irgendwas hoch außer ganz selten mal ein Bild über whatsapp, sondern nutzen ein Smartphone neben Telefonie und SMS/WA wie einen tragbaren PC: mails abrufen, News lesen, Musik hören, Fahrpläne abrufen, vlt auch Wettervorhersage, Preise vergleichen... alles Dinge, für die man an sich kein "Profil" braucht.  Bei Deinem Satz kommt es einem aber so vor, als sei es hauptsächlich ne Art Facebook für unterwegs und völlig klar, dass mit nem Smartphone-OS dann auch persönliche Daten und Standorte usw. übermittelt werden und das auch jeder will ^^
> 
> Und wegen Windows: man muss sich ja kein Profil anlegen, ist ja keine Pflicht. Und wenn man doch ein Profil anlegen will, weil man zB Cortana praktisch findet, dann kann man sich da auch irgendwas ausdenken, falls man meint, dass man wirklich persönlich und nicht als "Kunde Nr. 4527841791" analysiert wird.
> 
> Ich finde das auch wenig Panikmache, wenn da geschrieben wird "zeichnet Name, Adresse, Geburtstdatum... auf" - dies geschieht nur, wenn man ein entsprechendes MS-Konto eröffnet und die Daten angibt. Genau wie es zb auch bei einer Anmeldung in einem Fitness-Club gewisse private Daten angibt, oder wenn man sich als Kunde bei einem Shop anmeldet usw. - es wird aber bei der Verbraucherzentrale so getan, als geschähe dies "heimlich" und ohne dass was man gegen tun kann...  und als ob das bei anderen Diensten, bei denen man sich anmeldet, nicht so sein. Das muss auch nicht sein, hier so platt ne Meldung rauszuhauen.



Kann ich nur unterschreiben.

Hatte s2 s3 s4 iphone 2stk und noch kein einziges social dings drauf gehabt. Für mich ist das eher ein mini lappi das ich immer dabei habe.

Einzige was ich habe ist ein google+ acc. Aber brauche ich halt für PlayStore


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2015)

naduweisstschonwer schrieb:


> Man, du bist wirklich ziemlich kurzsichtig, oder? Ist dir eigentlich  klar, was man mit einer Meta-Analyse alles machen kann? An meinem  Fachgebiet an der Uni wird gerade daran geforscht. Bestehende  empirische(!) Ergebnisse sind zum Beispiel, dass sich anhand des  Kommunikations-, Einkaufs- und Bewegungsprofils eines ansonsten völlig  anonymen Menschen ablesen lässt, ob dieser an Depressionen leidet oder  demnächst leiden wird. Was würdest du denn davon halten, wenn dir beim  Bewerbungsgespräch gesagt wird: "Es tut mir leid, aber ein von uns  beauftragter Data-Hunter hat uns Daten von Ihnen zur Verfügung gestellt,  die Nahe legen, das sie womöglich bald längerfristig wegen psychycher  Belastung ausfallen könnten. Wir geben den Job einem weniger  qualifizierten, aber unkomplizierten Menschen!"?


 Das ist mir klar, dass das technisch möglich ist. Aber mal angenommen, man würde es bei mir wirklich schaffen, so ein Psycho-Profil zu erstellen, allein schon obwohl ich gar keine Klarnamen-Profile habe: glaubst du wirklich, dass Firmen (sowohl die Anbieter, als auch die Firmen, bei denen man sich bewirbt) so was im großen Stile machen würden? Das würde nur einen Vertrauensverlust bedeuten, selbst wenn die mich einstellen. Daher könnte mir so eine Firma dann sowieso gestohlen bleiben, wenn die ihre potentiellen Mitarbeiter dermaßen versuchen aushorchen. 

Und das alles ist ja auch nix neues, das gibt es auch ohne Win 10. Schon lange schauen viele Firmen auch auf die private Internetseite, oder auf Facebook, oder googlen einen.  Aber mehr und mehr haben inzwischen gemerkt, dass sie nicht zB anhand von Facebook-Profilen verlässlich rausfinden können, ob ein Bewerber (un)geeignet sind (außer es sind GANZ eindeutige Verfehlungen zu sehen). Oft genug entpuppen sich die "saubersten" Bewerber auch als die größten Versager und/oder Arschlöcher, die man am liebsten wieder loswerden würde. Daher gehen mehr und mehr Firmen dazu über, diese Quellen zu ignorieren, allein weil es inzwischen auch kaum möglich ist einen zu finden, der NICHT irgendwann mal "einen Scheiss" dort gepostet oder geliked hat. Und ob eine seriöse Firma, bei der man arbeiten möchte, wirklich einer auf zB Google+ basierenden Analyse genug vertraut UND dafür auch noch Geld ausgibt...? Also ehrlich, das ist mir echt zu weit hergeholt. 

Natürlich sollte man sich immer aller Dinge bewusst sein - die ganzen kostenlosen Angebote vor allem von mobilen Apps&co sowie Websites kosten halt auch fast immer was in der Währung "Datendollar", aber ich sehe jetzt hier kein spezielles Win10-Problem. 




> Und das ist ein  Beispiel unter zahllosen Möglichkeiten! Ein Freund von mir hat seinen  Doktor in IT-Sicherheit gemacht. Deine, freundlicherweise von dir mit  Win10 schon akkumulierten Daten besorgt er in 10 Minuten und sieht dabei  noch nebenher fern...


 Versteh ich jetzt nicht, was du damit meinst. Dass er sich irgendwo einhackt, oder was? Gegen Kriminelle kann man eh nicht viel tun.  Und hacken könnte der auch andere OS. Und ein nicht-Spezialist könnte mich auch beschatten, wenn er unbedingt was über mich wissen will. Soll ich also das Haus nicht mehr verlassen?  Mein Bäcker um die Ecke weiß sicher mehr über mich als Google+  




> Die digitale Privatssphäre zu schützen ist keine  Sache von irgendwelchen paranoiden Verschwörungstheoretikern, sondern  eine Frage des gesunden Verstandes! Versuch mal bißchen weiter zu  denken, als bis zum nächsten Battlefield-Benchmark...


 Das tu ich, ich bin da auch alt genug für, aber meiner Meinung nach ist es einfach nicht realistisch, dass da irgendwelche Firmen wirklich meine privaten Daten personenbezogen richtig "missbrauchen" und mehr damit machen, als mich als reinen Datensatz zu analysieren um vor allem Werbekunden eine passendere Werbung zu versprechen. 

Und in meinem Fall wüsste Dein IT-Kumpel ja nicht mal, wer ich wirklich bin, selbst wenn er an die Daten meines PCs rankommt - u.a. auch, weil er ja faul auf dem Sofa sitzt und nicht an meiner Haustür das Namenschild lesen wird    Selbst wenn ich mit nem Smartphone rumlaufe und man in Erfahrung bringt, auf welchen Namen die Nummer läuft: wer weiß wenn, wer das Teil wirklich benutzt? Oder meinen PC, selbst wenn ich da meine Daten angegeben hätte: wer weiß denn, ob wirklich nur ich das Ding nutze?



@Gemar: du kriegst so oder so die Werbung. Aber mit den Daten kriegst du halt "passendere" Werbung, du bekommst aber nicht "mehr" Werbung. und wegen Unbefugte: das hat auch nix speziell mit win10 zu tun.


----------



## DingooZ (11. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn man manche Dinge so liest könnte man ja echt denken, dass manche glauben, bei MS oder Google oder Facebook säßen Leute vor Monitoren und wedeln sich beim Beobachten einzelner Personen einer von der Palme, weil es sie geil macht, oder als würden die Firmen nach Daten scannen, um dann die Konten leerzuräumen oder so was... oder dass da wirklich genug "Geheimdienstpersonal" vorhanden ist, welches mit den Firmen zusammenarbeitet und uns aktiv überwacht???  Wir sind für die alle nur Nummern und Datensätze, mit denen durch automatisierte Analysen eine möglichst passende Werbung kreiert werden soll, und nebenbei vlt. auch ein passenderes Angebot an OS-Features und Apps, in dem die statistischen Werte auch App- und Hardwareanbietern zur Verfügung stehen (z.B. wäre es für nen App-Anbieter für seine Entscheidung, wie er eine bestimmte App gestaltet, sehr interessant, wie viel Prozent der mutmaßlich unter 30jährigen Android-User mind. Android 4.1 nutzen)  - mehr nicht. Irgendwelche echte Menschen bekommen da von uns nix privates zu sehen bzw. wollen es eh nicht sehen. Maximal das, was wir oder andere aktiv bei den Socialmedia-Diensten oder in Foren/Blogs mit Klarnamen von uns geben. Und wenn ein Freund von mir etwas von mir mit Klarnamen erzählt, dann können die Unternehmen da genau so wenig was dafür wie zB der Wirt der Eckkneipe, in der ein Kumpel lauthals ne Story über mich verbreitet.



Endlich bringt es mal jemand auf den Punkt, kann dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## BiJay (11. August 2015)

bt411 schrieb:


> Und zum "nur für Werbung verbessern" -selbst wenn - Was bedeutet Werbung verbessern? Dich besser manipulieren damit du mehr kaufst. Die ideale Werbung hat 100% Käufer.  Was ist daran gut daran?  Ich sehe keinen Grund irgendjemanden dabei zu helfen dich besser zu manipulieren.


Damit ist gemeint, dass Werbung kommt, die dich auch interessieren würde. Also z.B. Werbung zu Spielen, die ähnlich sind zu welchen, die dich interessieren. Und du siehst dann weniger Werbung, die nicht zu dir passt. Dadurch profitieren im Grunde beide Seiten. Wenn man vorher Werbung schon ignoriert hat, kann man das natürlich immer noch tun. Es ist ja auch optional.


----------



## naduweisstschonwer (11. August 2015)

Ich meine nicht, dass das im großen Stil gemacht wird, ich weiß es. Genau aus diesem Grund hat jede größere Uni eigene Fachgebiete und Forschungsaufträge zu diesen Themen. Wirklich jede. Das gehört zu den großen Zukunftsthemen des Informationszeitalters. Vertrauensverlust? Sicher Vertrauen ist ein Schlagwort, dass in der Werbung oft genutzt wird, aber letztendlich bei der Kundenentscheidung (leider) keine große Rolle spielt. Facebook ändert seine Datenschutzrichtlinien? Eine Woche Mini-Shitstorm -> dann vergessen. WhatsApp liest bei Installation alle deine Kontakte aus und sendet den Spaß dann unverschlüsselt(!) auf Server in die Staaten -> wissen die meisten gar nicht (Das ist nach europäischem Recht sogar verboten, macht aber nix, ist ja ein US-Unternehmen!). Bei beiden liegt dein tatsächlicher Name über den Email-Provider bzw. deinen Handyprovider vor und ist mit Leichtigkeit zuzuordnen. SmartTVs senden einen kontinuierlichen Datenstrom zu Drittfirmen, die den TV-Hersteller dafür bezahlen -> wieder Mini-Aufregungswelle, dann vergessen... usw. usw..  Bei der großen Masse geht Bequemlichkeit und der Ergeiz technischer Voreiter zu sein vor Vertrauen! Das ist durch vielfältige Untersuchungen, Befragungen etc. belegt. Wenn nerdige Forscher an der Uni das wissen, was meinste was die Industrie weiß und wonach sie ihr Verhalten ausrichtet? Ethik oder Profitmaximierung? Woher hast du die Info, dass die Firmen aufgehört haben sich solche Daten zu beschaffen? Die Ergebnisse, die mir bekannt sind sagen genau das Gegenteil und stammen von seriösen Journalisten undForschern. Mach dich mal schlau im Web...
Das Zauberwort ist dabei die Metadatenanalyse, dass zusammenführen von vielen Einzeldaten, die allein nicht viel aussagen, aber akkumuliert erstaunliche Erkenntnisse bringen. Ein OS ist dabei der Wunschtraum jedes Datenanalysten, da letztendlich alles was du machst (googlen, einkaufen, chatten, zocken, Pornos gucken ; ) etc. über das OS läuft. Ein Betriebssystem ist ein regelrechter Metadatengenerator. Nur um dir ein par Schlagwörter zu geben, von persönlichen Eigenschaften, von denen du vielleicht nicht willst, dass sie jeder andere erfahren kann: politische Orientierung, Religiösität, sexuelle Ausrichting, Gesundheit, abgefahrene Hobbies, juristische Auseinandersetzungen, Anzahl der Sexualpartner usw. usw.. Im ungünstigsten Fall könnte deinem zukünftigen Chef schon dein favorisierter Fußballverein nicht passen. Oder du bist irgendjemand zu promiskuitiv. Oder bist zu links/liberal/rechts. Oder zockst zu 86% böse Killerspiele. Oder...
Die Vorstellung das nur irgendwelche aserbaidschanischen Hacker deine Daten nutzen um dir beknackten Viagra-Spam zu schicken ist leider (naives) Wunschdenken. Versuch dir einfach mal nen Plot für nen fiktiven Film auszudenken, mit dem Thema 'Datenmissbrauch'. Dir fallen garantiert unzählige funky Varianten ein. Nun, wenn dir das einfällt, was fällt wohl professionellen, fürstlich bezahlten DataHunters ein?
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein Verschwörungstheoretiker, der am Wochenende den Yeti jagt, wenn er nicht gerade von Aliens rektal untersucht wird. Ich glaub nicht, dass sich die NSA für meinen EBAY-Account interessiert. Aber für viele andere könnte das ein oder andere interessant sein, da sich möglicherweise Vorteile daraus ziehen lassen. Daher wird der Spaß auch in zunehmenden Maße betrieben. Es ist nicht die Frage ob man diese Entwicklung stoppen kann, man kriegt den Geist nicht wieder in die Flasche. Deshalb muss jeder selbst lernen damit verantwortungsvoll umzugehen.


----------



## Worrel (11. August 2015)

Gemar schrieb:


> Warum befürwortet Ihr eigentlich so eine Entwicklung?


Wieso "befürworten"? Ich sehe bloß nicht "die große Gefahr", die jetzt plötzlich durch Win10 da sein soll.



naduweisstschonwer schrieb:


> Man, du bist wirklich ziemlich kurzsichtig, oder? Ist dir eigentlich  klar, was man mit einer Meta-Analyse alles machen kann? An meinem  Fachgebiet an der Uni wird gerade daran geforscht. Bestehende  empirische(!) Ergebnisse sind zum Beispiel, dass sich anhand des  Kommunikations-, Einkaufs- und Bewegungsprofils eines ansonsten völlig  anonymen Menschen ablesen lässt, ob dieser an Depressionen leidet oder  demnächst leiden wird.


Daß man das in einigen Fällen nachweisen kann - ok. Daß man das über *jedes* derart zusammengefügte Profil beurteilen kann, halte ich hingegen für unmöglich.

Dazu gibt es viel zu viele Gründe, warum man etwas postet, kauft oder kommuniziert. Zudem ist ja auch immer noch nicht *jeder *Teil des Lebens digital erfaßt. 

Ein paar Beispiele:
- letztes Wochenende hatte ich ein recht deprimierendes Erlebnis in einer Kneipe. Digital erfaßt wurde davon maximal, daß ich mein Smartphone dabei hatte. Genausogut hätte ich den schönsten Kneipenabend meines Lebens dort verbringen können, die erfaßten Daten wären identisch gewesen.
- Irgendwann habe ich mal ein ~10-zeiliges Gedicht über eine Art Monster geschrieben, welches mir auf der Brust sitzt und mir das Herz rausreißt, bis ich "keine Schmerzen mehr habe" - das war allerdings lediglich ein Traum, den ich in Worte gefaßt hatte - ich habe nie irgendwelche Suizid Gedanken oder was auch immer man da rausdeuten könnte, gehabt.
- Ich habe mir eine Soundtrack CD wegen einem einzigen Lied gekauft und weiß nichtmal genau, wovon der Film handelt. Wenn man jetzt den Film auf der "ist deprimiert" Liste hat: schon falsch, mir ging es nur um das eine Lied.
- Ich lasse mir Bierkästen nach Hause liefern. Interessant für eine Beurteilung bzgl Depressionen wäre jetzt die Frage, wie viel ich von dem Bier selber trinke und wie viel meine Gäste. Jedoch kann ein erhöhter Bierbedarf viele Ursachen haben - von "mehr Besuch" über "Kiste ist runtergefallen, alle Flaschen kaputt"bis hin zu "ist deprimiert und säuft sich tot". Aus den reinen Daten kann man die Ursache jedoch nicht ablesen.
- was bei mir momentan am ehesten deprimierend abläuft, findet rein analog statt, ist also gar nicht nachvollziehbar.

Was ich sagen will: selbst, wenn jemand die Daten zusammenfügt, kann man daraus kein realistisches Bild erzeugen, weil die Gründe für entsprechende Daten vielfältig sind und das Leben auch außerhalb von digitalen Datenerfassungen stattfindet.
_(Facebookjunkies natürlich ausgeschlossen )_


----------



## naduweisstschonwer (12. August 2015)

@Worrel: Du versuchst gerade ganz simple kausale 1:1 Zusammenhänge zu konstruieren, dass funktioniert nicht. Am Beispiel der oft genannten Depression: Wenn das Bewegungsmuster (ganz simple Funkzellenauswertung, sowas machen die Cops täglich) von einem Ausgangsmaß (100 innerhalb eines, vorher definierten, kurzen Zeitraums um z.B. 60% abnimmt, besteht eine 86%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die betreffende Person eine Depression bzw. mittelgradige depressive Episode entwickelt hat. Das wurde empirisch, also im tatsächlichen Feldversuch mit einer statistisch relevanten Anzahl von Personen (i.d.R. mehrere Hundert), ermittelt. Wenn das mit anderen einfachen Daten kombiniert wird (=Metadatenanalyse), kann diese 'Ferndiagnose' weiter verfeinert und mit größer Sicherheit (>86 gemacht werden. Das Depressionsbeispiel ist vielleicht auch nicht das Beste, da es natürlich dazu verleitet zu sagen: "Naja, das trifft ja nicht auf mich zu!". Aber Menschen sind so unglaublich vielschichtig, dass bei jedem Dinge zu finden sind, die sich missbrauchen lassen. Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, die Erkenntnisse sind da, von Wissenschaft und Wirtschaft anerkannt und gerade die Wirtschaft pumpt Milliarden in die Metadatenanalyse. Was meinste denn, worin Google so investiert? Bunte Bildchen auf der Starseite? Ich will nicht sagen, dass das alles vorrangig irgendwelchen kriminellen Machenschaften dienen soll. Aber wie alles andere, birgt es die Möglichkeit. Und wie alles andere wird jede Möglichkeit auch genutzt, von unterschiedlichen Leuten auf unterschiedliche Weise. Handfeuerwaffen wurden für Armee (Angriff) und Polizei (Verteidigung) entwickelt. Sind das die einzigen Einsatzarten dieser Dinger, die euch bekannt sind? Das mein ich vorsichtigem, verantwortungsvollem Umgang...


----------



## MichaelG (12. August 2015)

Der Rückgang um 60% kann aber auch ganz andere Gründe haben. Kurzfristige Prioritätenänderung (z.B. Vorbereitung auf Prüfung, arbeitsbedingte Änderungen). Ich gebe Worrel da Recht. Nur anhand digitaler Daten gesichert auf das Lebensumfeld schließen zu wollen ist Blödsinn. Es sei denn ich teile bei Facebook selbst jeden Toilettengang.


----------



## Worrel (12. August 2015)

naduweisstschonwer schrieb:


> @Worrel: Du versuchst gerade ganz simple kausale 1:1 Zusammenhänge zu konstruieren, dass funktioniert nicht.


Das ist dein Problem. 
Denn du hast geschrieben:
_"Bestehende empirische(!) Ergebnisse sind zum Beispiel, dass sich anhand des Kommunikations-, Einkaufs- und Bewegungsprofils eines ansonsten völlig anonymen Menschen ablesen lässt, ob dieser an Depressionen leidet oder demnächst leiden wird."_

Sprich: Du behauptest, aus den Daten über *eine *Person könnte man feststellen, ob diese depressiv ist. Nein, kann man nicht. Man kann feststellen, wie viele Personen von Hundert *wahrscheinlich* depressiv sind, aber über eine einzelne Personen kann man* keine definitive* Aussage treffen. 



> Am Beispiel der oft genannten Depression: Wenn das Bewegungsmuster... von einem Ausgangsmaß (100 innerhalb eines, vorher definierten, kurzen Zeitraums um z.B. 60% abnimmt, besteht eine 86%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die betreffende Person eine Depression bzw. mittelgradige depressive Episode entwickelt hat.


Und die restlichen 14% teilen sich Möglichkeiten wie:
- neues Computerspiel
- zu schlechtes oder gutes Wetter (als es letztens 34° war, war mir das viel zu heiss, um rauszugehen) 
- Gesundheitsprobleme (Verstauchungen, Migräne, Durchfall, Erkältung, Periode, Sonnenbrand, Zahnschmerzen, ...) bei einem selber oder einem Haushaltsmitglied
- Exessives Lernen oder Vorbereiten (Prüfung etc), Renovieren, Hausputz, Gartenpflege, ...
- keinen Bock aufs Handy und das Ding einfach mal zu Hause gelassen (oder vergessen)
- Urlaub des besten Kumpels, mit dem man sonst um die Häuser zieht
- Events wie LAN Party Wochenende oder HdR Filme Marathon
- auf Abruf bereit stehen, weil *jemand anders *depressiv ist und deine Hilfe brauchen könnte
- kreative Phase
- Abneigung gegen Stadtkirmes, bzw. deren Produkten (Betrunkene)
- Smartphone kaputt
...

Ich finde eine Zahl wie 86% sehr hoch gegriffen, wenn man sich alleine die von mir aufgezählten Möglichkeiten anschaut, die mir innerhalb von ein paar Minuten eingefallen sind. Bei einer solchen Studie würde ich mir erstmal genauere Infos über die Erhebung besorgen, bevor ich deren Ergebnisse verwende. 
zB: Wie wurden denn die Versuchspersonen ausgewählt? Man muß bei dieser Fragestellung ja sichergehen, daß auch depressive Leute dabei sind. 
oder: Was ist denn genau "ein kurzer Zeitraum"? Fallen dann halbstündige Depressionsphasen durchs Raster (die gibt's doch bestimmt auch?)? Ist eine Woche noch "kurz"?
oder: Was für eine Zielstellung hatten denn die Versuchsorganisatoren? Bekanntlicherweise gibt es ja diverse Möglichkeiten, bewußt und unbewußt das Meßergebnis zu beeinflussen oder gar Daten falsch zu verbinden oder zu deuten.

siehe bspweise: https://www.sein.de/absurde-statistiken-zufall-oder-zusammenhang/ - unter anderem gibt es da einen Graphen, der eine verblüffende Übereinstimmung zeigt zwischen 
- der Anzahl der Menschen, die starben, weil sie sich in ihrem Bettlaken verhedderten 
und
- Einnahmen aus Ski-Gebieten





> Wenn das mit anderen einfachen Daten kombiniert wird (=Metadatenanalyse), kann diese 'Ferndiagnose' weiter verfeinert und mit größer Sicherheit (>86 gemacht werden. Das Depressionsbeispiel ist vielleicht auch nicht das Beste, da es natürlich dazu verleitet zu sagen: "Naja, das trifft ja nicht auf mich zu!".


Es geht nicht darum, ob es auf _mich _zutrifft, sondern, ob es _eindeutig _zutrifft. Das zweifele ich gerade in höchstem Maße an. Was nützt mir ein Riesenhaufen Statistik, wenn derjenige nur gerade Kopfschmerzen und deswegen sein Handy zuhause gelassen hatte und für einen Freund CDs und Filme bestellt hat, die laut Datenbank depressive Inhalte haben? Und die Statistik trotzdem behauptet, er wäre depressiv?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. August 2015)

Nach der SpyBoxOne nicht wirklich überraschend.


----------



## DeMeP (12. August 2015)

Ich hoffe den ganzen Möchtegern-Sicherheitsexperten ist klar, dass Google (Android), Whatsapp und Facebook das seit Jahren mit Euren Smartphones machen. Und da kann man es nicht mal abschalten ! 

Gerade bei Handys finde ich es gravierender, da gerade die GPS Ortung, Telefonate und Nachrichten sehr persönlich sind.


Und bezüglich Facebook:

Achtet mal drauf, dass nachdem Ihr zum Beispiel in der Stadt Feiern gewesen seit.
Am nächsten Tag bekommt ihr von Facebook Freunde vorgeschlagen, die Ihr im Club gesehen habt, persönlich aber nicht kennt. Wenn Ihr dort beispielsweise alte Freunde wiedergesehen habt, von denen Ihr bei Facebook seit Monaten keinen Poste/Like mehr gesehen habt, tauchen sie nun auf einmal in den Facebooknews auf. 

Alles nur, weil per GPS ein ähnlicher Standort beider Handys gemeldet wurde.

Ich dachte anfangs, dass sei alles nur dummer Zufall. Fällt mir allerdings immer häufiger auf


----------



## XxxBrainxxX (12. August 2015)

genau so schaut es aus. wird schon lange bei handys so gemacht.Ist ja klar das der standort abgerufen wird wenn ich die wetter app benutze. haben die das gleiche urteil auch für android ios usw gefällt?


----------



## nibi030 (14. August 2015)

Solche Diskussion finde ich irgendwie immer knuffig und bringen mich zum schmunzeln.. wenn euch das Sammeln der Daten stört, könnt ihr recht leicht was dagegen tun und das auf allen Plattformen. Google ist da euer Freund... Alle sammeln eure Daten, wirklich alle... ob jetzt windows, osx, ios, android, facebook, google, twitter, amazon...egal wer, alle wollen eure Daten. Aber man kann wirklich mit einfachen mitteln das umgehen...auch auf nem Handy, natürlich gehört dazu technisches Interesse oder Zeit sich dieses anzueignen, 

MS hier den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe zu schieben ist scheinheilig.. am besten alle gehen offline, dann kann keiner mehr was sammeln.


----------



## Crysisheld (15. August 2015)

Ich glaube die Amis brauchen kein Windows 10 um uns abzuhören....


----------



## MichaelG (15. August 2015)

Die Amerikaner sind schlichtweg paranoid veranlagt.


----------

